# Custom jigs and lead heads



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Capt Bob's products are awesome. I have ordered numerous times and am very pleased.


----------



## easydays (Apr 13, 2008)

Bob, great looking jigs. Do you pore your own heads and when you tie them up are you leaving the soft plastic keeper bump at the base of the jig on or filing it off before tieing?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I stay away from product endorsements. However let me simply state this. I have a tackle box full of jigs, the only one I *BUY* and *USE* are Capt. Lemays. 

Capt. Jan


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

I also can endorse Capt Bob's jigs. They are strong, sharp and durable. I just can figure how to make them "treeless" instead of weedless.

But that is probably operator error.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Easy, I long ago gave up doing any molding work and my old molds just gather dust.... All of my heads are done out of state to my specs (particularly the hook). Heads designed for plastic or Gulp tails come with barb, the ones for tying bucktails come without. I get them by the 100 (or the 1000) in the sizes I want, then powder coat them and bake everyone to get the finish as tough and durable as possible...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's an update on the jigs I'm doing. I've finally added a skimmer or two to the lineup and have the ability to actually make them almost completely weedless (don't think you'll find anyone else making a jig with double wire weedguards...

At any rate here's some pics, the prices won't be any different than what I've already posted...








note that the two on the left have different weedguards.

Here's two pics of the one with the wire weedguard
















I have these heads now in 3/16, 1/5, and will soon be adding 1/4oz sizes

Lastly I've had some requests lately for the LBJ (that's the little brown jig that folks like in the backcountry of the 'Glades). Here's the 1/8oz version with three unpainted heads in size 1/8, 1/4, and 3/8oz for comparison...


----------

